# What age can i take my chicks outside?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Just wondering how old the chicks need to be before going outside they seem really bored with the brooder and they are like a week old


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I always put mine out on free range at 2 wks...but then, I have plenty of protection for them in place, so YMMV.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I put them in a protected box outside at 3 weeks, but only on nice warm days. If it's cloudy, rainy or windy they will get chilled. If you have great weather, then they should be fine. But be sure they have a netted top so they don't get carried off for "take out" dinner.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> I always put mine out on free range at 2 wks...but then, I have plenty of protection for them in place, so YMMV.


What does YMMV mean?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Bee said:


> I always put mine out on free range at 2 wks...but then, I have plenty of protection for them in place, so YMMV.


Does it have to be warm?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Reasonably but not any warmer than 50F and above...they can still run around comfortably and active at 50 and above....they won't stray far from the coop and will return to the place of warmth and safety quite a bit throughout the day. If they don't have an older flock to emulate, I wouldn't recommend it, as they might not find their way back to the coop entrance if they don't have a good example. 

I have places of shelter from the rain on my coop and in the surrounding areas, so even if they can't find their way in, they can at least avoid getting soaking wet if they wish to stay outside. I've never had one die from exposure out there in the big bad world.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Can I just take them out to play with them out there? it's super hot I'm sure they would appreciate it they are one day away from 2wks old


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I think on the age not sure though


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sure can! The earlier they are out on the grass, the earlier they learn to act like a real chicken.


----------

